# Snow Load



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, this is for all the snow country people. We recently had a lot of snow in the past couple of months. I check on the OB every couple of weeks and went today to see if there were any troubles. Everything looked good but was wondering about the snow on the roof.

Is this something I need to clear off? Or will the roof be OK? I noticed all the other trailers and RV's in the storage lot had the same and didn't appear to have been cleared off.

Thanks
Lance

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=556


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it is a dead load and well spread it is not too much of an issue. I also suspect that it is a fairly dry snow so it does not have too much total weight. So for now I would not worry but once spring rolls around and it is still cold enough to keep the snow but it look like rain you will want to remove a fair portion of the snow as it will suck up the water and really add to the weight. No need to clean it down to the rubber roof but you should reduce it to less then 6 inches. The reason you dont want to work too hard at it is that the vents are easily damaged when cold.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I personally usually clear off atleat some of the snow off our TT during the winter due to we usually get a mix of snow.(Luckly we haven't had any yet)
I would rather play it safe then be sorry
So the choice is up to you

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here's what you should do...
Scrape it off your Outback and 
ship it to Michigan!









We have a ridiculous amount of rain!
If all the rain we've had were snow I don't 
think we'd have a total thaw 'til Memorial Day!









MaeJae 







< see that sunshine? That's Michigan right now 
No snow!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is an old thread that talks about snow loads.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=snow+load

Jared


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with the thread posted, not a single dealer around here, and we get A LOT of snow, clears any of their trailers off...

that said I still clear some off mine


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you are going to be OK, Lance.

The environment these things are designed to survive (think of the apparent wind speed buffeting your Outback when on the freeway) will more than see it through structurally. I might have some leakage concerns when everything starts to melt though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never cleared snow off mine either. No problems.

To add to what Andy said...be VERY careful if you do...cause those plastic things on the roof are brittle! (even when it's not cold. Yes, I'm speaking from experience)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unless its 3 - 4 feet of snow weight, leave it alone. You can damage the plastic vents easier when cold, You could also accidentally make a hole in the roof and find it as a leak in the spring after its been seeping in for months. Just me.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I will just leave it alone and keep an eye on it. We have consistantly had temps in the single digits to low teens so the snow is light and powdery.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe you can drape a tarp over the top and spray it with Teflon spray or Pam or something, leave the nose up and the snow will slide off.
Darlene


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Maybe you can drape a tarp over the top and spray it with Teflon spray or Pam or something, leave the nose up and the snow will slide off.
> Darlene


If we did that my sons would be up there sliding off themselves. Not that we have any snow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Maybe you can drape a tarp over the top and spray it with Teflon spray or Pam or something, leave the nose up and the snow will slide off.
> Darlene


If we did that my sons would be up there sliding off themselves. Not that we have any snow.
[/quote]

...can your sons make room for me too? Yippe...


----------

